# HLA EdgeFlex



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

Before anyone says buy a MetalPless, the answer is no for many reasons.

Does anyone have any info on the EdgeFlex from HLA? is this the new standard cutting edge on all SnowWings or optional? I see the video but no product literature showing it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I demoed one last year...should be able to dig it up. Pretty sure I even posted pics.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I demoed one last year...should be able to dig it up. Pretty sure I even posted pics.


I think I remember that.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

Mark I read your whole thread. So is the edgeflex the standard? If i order a plow tomorrow its going to have this?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

No idea. I'm guessing its an option.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

I put a call into HLA, closed today doing inventory lol. Guess well find out tomorrow


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Robinson_Cnst said:


> I put a call into HLA, closed today doing inventory lol. Guess well find out tomorrow


You said your against purchasing a metal pless for many reasons, other than price, mind if you list a couple?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> You said your against purchasing a metal pless for many reasons, other than price, mind if you list a couple?


Good question, it might help out with someone elses purchase decision in the future too.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

BossPlow2010 said:


> You said your against purchasing a metal pless for many reasons, other than price, mind if you list a couple?


Dealer support, The closest wholesale distributor for HLA is out of St Louis and after having a great discussion with them he informs me my BOSS dealer already purchases other equipment from them. Our BOSS dealer is second to none on parts, service and price. We run BOSS, Arctics, and hopefully HLA. He can gets parts for all three no issues.

Looking into MetalPless I have yet to find anyone close to me who has any idea what they are lol. FYI im located in central IL.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Its an option on the 4000 series blades.
my understanding is that there are no 3000 edge flex blades


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Its an option on the 4000 series blades.
> my understanding is that there are no 3000 edge flex blades


Ok so my next question then. What size tractor with loader would be recommended to run a 4203W915


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Robinson_Cnst said:


> I put a call into HLA, closed today doing inventory lol. Guess well find out tomorrow


WE added one to the fleet here. The Flexedge is an option to the standard blade.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

GMC Driver said:


> WE added one to the fleet here. The Flexedge is an option to the standard blade.


Thank you! What are your thoughts? Setup?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver said:


> WE added one to the fleet here. The Flexedge is an option to the standard blade.


Interesting


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Tuned in


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Robinson_Cnst said:


> Thank you! What are your thoughts? Setup?


I will let you know. It was ordered August 7. Delivery day was supposed to be today. I haven't seen it yet, but the day is young.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey Oomkes, if you where to buy another powerwing pusher would it be another MP or a HLA flex edge??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Right now it would be a Metal Pless. Nothing wrong with HLA stuff, just not as proven right now.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Have to say HLA service and dealers are WAY better. I like the MP stuff but nobody anywhere near me stocks any, lots claim to be dealers but i want to see and kick it...no joy. Been trying to buy one and even the guy on here that reps MP was to get back to me a week ago and just crickets. I get it is busy time of the year but anytime i have ever contacted HLA direct they reply in hours and are GREAT to deal with. Their paint process isnt great but i appreciate good service and fast replies. Counts huge in this business. Will wait for some real world feedback on edgeflex. If decent, it will be included on my next snowwing.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

My local HLA dealer was trying to get me to pre order one back in the spring. The price alone had me very interested in the HLA. I think it was like 30% cheaper then a comparable MP. I couldn’t pull the trigger on something I couldn’t look at first though


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

I have a city worker buddy who has been using the polar flex blades for a few years now and he says they are great, but the only thing he has to compare against is just a standard plain ole cutting edge


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

rick W said:


> Have to say HLA service and dealers are WAY better. I like the MP stuff but nobody anywhere near me stocks any, lots claim to be dealers but i want to see and kick it...no joy. Been trying to buy one and even the guy on here that reps MP was to get back to me a week ago and just crickets. I get it is busy time of the year but anytime i have ever contacted HLA direct they reply in hours and are GREAT to deal with. Their paint process isnt great but i appreciate good service and fast replies. Counts huge in this business. Will wait for some real world feedback on edgeflex. If decent, it will be included on my next snowwing.


There's no doubt that Paul is the biggest reason these things are selling as good as they are. MP's parts and customer service leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Masssnowfighter said:


> I have a city worker buddy who has been using the polar flex blades for a few years now and he says they are great, but the only thing he has to compare against is just a standard plain ole cutting edge


Will look into that. Seems to me that any improved tech to the old cutting edges would be a huge bonus with salt prices ramping up big. Lots of snow wings and pushers that have many years left of life. If a good option existed that greatly improved the scrape (ok not to live edge levels) but substantial....and it was a retro fit...think someone could make a boat load of $$ Will check on the polar flex. Anyone on here have any insight into this or other similar tweaks?


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

I wanted to put the polar flex blades on my BOSS LDR16 pusher a few years back. I figured it would be a poor mans version of the live edge. The polar flex salesman looked at the Boss, measured everything then was *****ing and moaning that it wouldn’t be a simple direct fit. I told him I didn’t care and to make it work and charge extra if he had too. I never heard from him again. I figured it was gonna be like $2k for 16’. Which I didn’t think was bad for edges that will last 3x longer then the standard boss edges


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

last year I made a polar flex valley blade edge adapt to a 3000 series hla snow wing.
It scraped nice but I have to make new wing edges.
Thats where the problems started.
We got trails between the wing edges and the main cutting edge.


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

I bought the new Edgeflex for my Deere 244J. The dealer said that it was going to take about 4 weeks to come in we will see. I also just purchased a Metal Pless Maxxpro for my Deere 544k. I will let you know what one i think is better.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

rick W said:


> Have to say HLA service and dealers are WAY better. *I like the MP stuff but nobody anywhere near me stocks any, lots claim to be dealers but i want to see and kick it...no joy. Been trying to buy one and even the guy on here that reps MP was to get back to me a week ago and just crickets. I get it is busy time of the year but anytime i have ever contacted HLA direct they reply in hours and are GREAT to deal with. Their paint process isnt great but i appreciate good service and fast replies. Counts huge in this business.* Will wait for some real world feedback on edgeflex. If decent, it will be included on my next snowwing.


The bolded. Was ready to drop $35K on a MP, but crickets is right. I shouldn't have to chase down people like that. If I did that in my business I wouldn't have any!! Very dissapointed. I don't care how great the product is, if it's that hard to buy one, how hard would it be to get parts  Had to move on and get something else, again very dissapointing.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Shouldn't your dealer be the one to contact for info? I wouldn't call Deere if I had questions about a tractor, thats what the dealer is for. I think the reason they don't respond is because thats what the dealer is for, just like buying parts, they wouldn't sell directly to you either. JMO

If you dealers no good then buy another brand at another dealer.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Have one in the fleet now. Will post our experiences once we get some time on it.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

That is pretty I am not up on my ag tractors...whats the big exhaust stack all about on the m6? That is a great looking set up, shame to get it all salty.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

rick W said:


> That is pretty I am not up on my ag tractors...whats the big exhaust stack all about on the m6? That is a great looking set up, shame to get it all salty.


Emissions...


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks good Dave. Maybe get to give us an update on how well it worked at the end of the day.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We ran 2 12-18 polar flexes last storm and they seemed to scrape really clean. Have about 6 live edges working really close to compare also.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave said:


> We ran 2 12-18 polar flexes last storm and they seemed to scrape really clean. Have about 6 live edges working really close to compare also.


What do you think for a comparison?

We didn't run the demo side by side with a LiveEdge, but thought it was very close. The LiveEdge just a touch better. But that is subjective.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What do you think for a comparison?
> 
> We didn't run the demo side by side with a LiveEdge, but thought it was very close. The LiveEdge just a touch better. But that is subjective.


For just a touch better you have to double the price it seems... I love metal pless products but sometimes when you're literally talking half the price there are other things I love more lol... Can't wait to hear these reviews


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

rick W said:


> That is pretty I am not up on my ag tractors...whats the big exhaust stack all about on the m6? That is a great looking set up, shame to get it all salty.


A snorkel


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Triple L said:


> For just a touch better you have to double the price it seems... I love metal pless products but sometimes when you're literally talking half the price there are other things I love more lol... Can't wait to hear these reviews


Just a touch not as good and half the price sounds very appealing to me. Then when you factor in, according to what my MP dealer told me if I want another power wing it is over a year wait and it needs to paid in full at the time of order. My HLA dealer says less then a month and only 20% down to order. I'm looking forward to reviews as well ,especially from the MP users


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

First impressions - very happy with it. This was a good test, as we had all day lake effect snow with temps hovering around freezing. Even though it didn't accumulate to trigger amount, we cleared it anyways as temps were forecasted to drop to the 20s. With all day traffic, and dropping temps, the FlexEdge scraped all the way to pavement, no trouble with hardpack or scraping.

These are only 1st impressions. i didn't think to take pics, it was a busy night.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver said:


> First impressions - very happy with it. This was a good test, as we had all day lake effect snow with temps hovering around freezing. Even though it didn't accumulate to trigger amount, we cleared it anyways as temps were forecasted to drop to the 20s. With all day traffic, and dropping temps, the FlexEdge scraped all the way to pavement, no trouble with hardpack or scraping.
> 
> These are only 1st impressions. i didn't think to take pics, it was a busy night.


I don't recall, do you have any LiveEdge?


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Masssnowfighter said:


> Just a touch not as good and half the price sounds very appealing to me. Then when you factor in, according to what my MP dealer told me if I want another power wing it is over a year wait and it needs to paid in full at the time of order. My HLA dealer says less then a month and only 20% down to order. I'm looking forward to reviews as well ,especially from the MP users


A year wait seems awfully long I would check with Paul on that. I was told this fall that in June they had so many millions of dollars in equipment sitting on the ground and it all sold.. so it would take 2-3 weeks to make me one as they were assembling orders as they could to catch up. If they are that behind a good company would ramp up production to supply the need I hope.. I am currently "testing" a pusher and a wing MP. And for lack of better words drinking the MP coolaid currently.. In saying this if a much cheaper, as durbable, similar product was to pass the sniff test it would be a hard choice.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Metal Pless still has plenty of models in stock, so three weeks till we ship as of today. If the plow you want is sold out we will build one within 6 weeks. Call me or email me and I can price out and give estimated time of delivery. Paul 514-608-4675. [email protected]


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Does the edge flex come with carbide edges? Can't seem to find that info on their site.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Masssnowfighter said:


> Just a touch not as good and half the price sounds very appealing to me. Then when you factor in, according to what my MP dealer told me if I want another power wing it is over a year wait and it needs to paid in full at the time of order. My HLA dealer says less then a month and only 20% down to order. I'm looking forward to reviews as well ,especially from the MP users


It does, but they aren't as tested as the MP. Edge life, etc. No doubt that HLA builds good stuff. Just pointing it out.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

It's was brought to my attention that they do, its an option.


DeVries said:


> Does the edge flex come with carbide edges? Can't seem to find that info on their site.


it was brought to my attention that they do offer Carbide, its an option you can add.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ironically, the edges on my HLA are probably my biggest complaint. I burn through a set every season and they are very spendy. 

Hardly any wear on my MP's at all. Granted they aren't on a tractor, but they're still plowing salted lots and not much if any slower than the HLA is. Although, the shoes on the MP could use some work.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Generally tractor plow edges last longer then edges on skid steers and loaders.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Neige said:


> Generally tractor plow edges last longer then edges on skid steers and loaders.


Huh...


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Mark when you use the plow on a tractor, you just drop it and plow. Most people do not put down pressure on it. With a skid steer or loader people tend to push down on the plow adding more pressure and weight therefore wearing out the cutting edges and shoes more quickly.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ironically, the edges on my HLA are probably my biggest complaint. I burn through a set every season and they are very spendy.
> 
> Hardly any wear on my MP's at all. Granted they aren't on a tractor, but they're still plowing salted lots and not much if any slower than the HLA is. Although, the shoes on the MP could use some work.


You know you can have edges custom made with carbide inserts just like Liveedge right?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Probably cheaper too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> You know you can have edges custom made with carbide inserts just like Liveedge right?


Where?


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

Both skidsteers and loaders can be put in float also, same as tractors. Tractors with front 3 point are just slower to react than when just using lift cylinders


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

grnleafgrnscape said:


> Both skidsteers and loaders can be put in float also, same as tractors. Tractors with front 3 point are just slower to react than when just using lift cylinders


It is recommend not to run the loader arms in float. If you do the loader arms will bring the mechanical slip to the bottom and you will still have the weight of those arms putting weight down. Basically it is much easier to run a plow on the subframe of the tractor. Every time you drop the blade its in position to plow, and is in its sweet spot.


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

Yep. We run all ours in float and it saves on wear.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


I believe you now have all the info you need. Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

grnleafgrnscape said:


> Yep. We run all ours in float and it saves on wear.


Do you own a plow with a slip hitch?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Float never worked for me...slip or non slip hitch.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Float never worked for me...slip or non slip hitch.


Exactly.


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

Yes I do. Arctic and boss


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

Interested in putting a 1016 on the new tractor to help on roads and do cul de sacs. That's why reading this article. Interested in a metalples but can't locate a dealer half way close.
Have 31, so figure will be faster than the 5 yarders. In summer the tractors cut 482 miles of road right of ways


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

grnleafgrnscape said:


> Interested in putting a 1016 on the new tractor to help on roads and do cul de sacs. That's why reading this article. Interested in a metalples but can't locate a dealer half way close.
> Have 31, so figure will be faster than the 5 yarders. In summer the tractors cut 482 miles of road right of ways


Where in Wisconsin, I will find a dealer for you


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

Outside Appleton


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

My Deere dealer sells HLA.
Figure by going this way it's not limited to the commercial lots if a 5 yarder goes down.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

grnleafgrnscape said:


> Yes I do. Arctic and boss


And you run them in float? You're aware that's exactly the opposite of how you're supposed to run Arctic's, right?


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok. Carry on...I guess you know better than them. Thumbs Up


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

Yep. I do know what works better for me.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I like this guy.......$$$$


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

grnleafgrnscape said:


> Outside Appleton


Ray Hockers

Fabick Cat

920-498-8000 Office


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

grnleafgrnscape said:


> Yes I do. Arctic and boss


You run an Arctic in float?
Sorry I wrote that before I saw the next page.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Neige said:


> Ray Hockers
> 
> Fabick Cat
> 
> 920-498-8000 Office


Did you just "spit" that out?


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

Ok. Will give them a call Monday. Thank you very much. 
Closest one I found was northern il. 
They don't advertise it.


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

Do you know if that was a Fabick thing before they took over Fabco?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How do you keep the front tyres on the pavement?


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

Yes. With front 3 pt we run them all in float
Skid steer also, otherwise the front wheels are always off the ground


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

Excuse me? That's why it's in float, so no down pressure


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Things must be different in Appleton.


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

Guess so.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

grnleafgrnscape said:


> Yes. With front 3 pt we run them all in float
> Skid steer also, otherwise the front wheels are always off the ground


With a sectional on a skid steer if it's not in float the front wheels are off the ground?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> With a sectional on a skid steer if it's not in float the front wheels are off the ground?


Arctic, ProTech, Daniels, Metal Pless, HLA....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Arctic, ProTech, Daniels, Metal Pless, HLA....


Well...I agree. But he specifically stated he runs sectionals and boss boxes. Both have virtually an identical slip hitch design. So I figured I'd start there.


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

The skid steer arms can't be on the stops or wheels off ground.


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

And tractors are modified to fit on the front 3 pts so they have to be in float.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

grnleafgrnscape said:


> The skid steer arms can't be on the stops or wheels off ground.


If you utilize the slip hitch as it is meant to be used, you don't need float on the skid steers and wheel loaders.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Well...I agree. But he specifically stated he runs sectionals and boss boxes. Both have virtually an identical slip hitch design. So I figured I'd start there.


The first slip hitch.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What do you think for a comparison?
> 
> We didn't run the demo side by side with a LiveEdge, but thought it was very close. The LiveEdge just a touch better. But that is subjective.


They will all scrape well when the ground has very little frost in it. What scares me about the polar flex is the edges have no down force like the live edge. I want to wait and see how well they work when it's really cold and truck traffic has packed snow down.


----------



## HLA SNOW (Nov 13, 2018)

JD Dave said:


> They will all scrape well when the ground has very little frost in it. What scares me about the polar flex is the edges have no down force like the live edge. I want to wait and see how well they work when it's really cold and truck traffic has packed snow down.


Dave,
Not sure exactly how the Polar Flex works but the Edge Flex does have the rubber springs above each section to keep them pushed down. There is nothing to stop you from adding as much down pressure to an Edge Flex system as a standard edge, if you feel the need to add down pressure to scrape hard pack. 
With excessive down force, if you bottom out the springs, you will negate the functionality of the segmented edge to some degree. A good operator will be able to find the sweet spot pretty quickly.


----------

